# Remodeling of the front of my house.



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I have been remodeling of the front of my house.
First pics are after adding a nice size porch.
Second pics are after I added the rails with cedar tops and approx 6 coats of clear boat lacquer and added new treated post with additions around the top and bottom of the post and flower beds on each side. The little a.c. is now gone.
I also added a new wide concrete step. The porch was built by a friend, and the rails by me and wife and I did the flower beds (mostly her).


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I have been remodeling of the front of my house.
I am working on now a couple of ideas in head about a garden water fountain like in the two pics to go in front of the flower bed on the left side. I have not decided between the two. I have all the wood buckets, pump, and the old well pumper. I just built the tall box the pumper sits on. 
I also have added a cedar flower box and trellis on the right side.


----------

